# Living off the land in rural Italy



## reggio (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi everyone...

I'm keen to hear from anybody who is living a rural homesteading / self-sufficient / off-grid / permaculture type of lifestyle in Italy.

Anyone on this forum into that sort of thing?


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

reggio said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm keen to hear from anybody who is living a rural homesteading / self-sufficient / off-grid / permaculture type of lifestyle in Italy.
> 
> Anyone on this forum into that sort of thing?


Hi,

I have relatives who are doing that sort of thing. What would you like to know.

Kenzo


----------

